# Menards $60 ladder stand



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

Went out to Menards yesyerday to get 2 of the ladder stands that were on sale.The guy in front of me bought the last 2, I was bumbed out big time. So I asked one of the clerks if I could get the floor model, so he checked with his manager and found out that they were ordering more. So I was able to prepay for 2 new ones. So if you missed out go back and prepay before the are gone again.


----------

